# Netflix now available in Ireland (movie selection poor and old).



## Muz

Netflix is now available.  You can sign up for a free 1 month trial, but have to input your CC details.  You will be charged after the first month but can cancel at any time.  I had a quick look at the movies available and the selection is very old!  Still they are free for a month!


----------



## Squonk

Movie selection is indeed poor enough, but some of the UK series are good enough (Spooks, Torchwood, Prime Suspect etc). Plenty of stuff for young kids though that might make it worthwhile. I'll try it out for a month.


----------



## sustanon

can you hear the bandwidth being sucked away already?


----------



## Boyd

It looks rubbish! I cant understand why its so popular in the US, unless they have a vastly x100 superior selection.


----------



## Sunny

Whats the quality like if you watch it through a PS3 does anyone know?


----------



## Squonk

I'm watching through a 46'' Samsung Smart TV and the quality is adequate. The HD shows are not coming through in HD. I'm guessing that's because my broadband is ~4mbps.


----------



## NOAH

i had a quick look and it appears you have to use facebook as well,  got me a bit stumped?

help


----------



## ClubMan

NOAH said:


> i had a quick look and it appears you have to use facebook as well,  got me a bit stumped?
> 
> help


Signing up with _Facebook _credentials seems to be just one option. You can also sign up with a regular email address according to their site.


----------



## theoneill

Squonk said:


> I'm watching through a 46'' Samsung Smart TV and the quality is adequate. The HD shows are not coming through in HD. I'm guessing that's because my broadband is ~4mbps.



I have Samsung Smart TV. How did you get Netflix to work? I couldn't find it on the Hub.


----------



## Squonk

theoneill said:


> I have Samsung Smart TV. How did you get Netflix to work? I couldn't find it on the Hub.



The app appeared last night, but you will need to update the Samsung system software first (menu - system - software upgrade - by wireless , or something like that.) make sure you are outside SmartHub when you do this. Takes about 20mins. Then re-load the Netflix app. Works well.


----------



## Leo

Sunny said:


> Whats the quality like if you watch it through a PS3 does anyone know?


 
I tried it last night and it worked well. Quality wasn't of HD standards, but is acceptable. 
Leo


----------



## Leo

ClubMan said:


> Signing up with _Facebook _credentials seems to be just one option. You can also sign up with a regular email address according to their site.


 
Spot on, you don't need to sign up via Facebook. They're just pushing that as the default option as they will post updates on the walls of those who do link a Facebook account as a marketing ploy.


----------



## theoneill

Squonk said:


> The app appeared last night, but you will need to update the Samsung system software first (menu - system - software upgrade - by wireless , or something like that.) make sure you are outside SmartHub when you do this. Takes about 20mins. Then re-load the Netflix app. Works well.



I spent the weekend trying to get the app on  my Samsung. It appears that my Smart TV is a series 6 model and is not supported yet. I'm hoping the app will appear in the coming weeks. Series 7 & 8 are fully supported.


----------



## huskerdu

Leo said:


> Spot on, you don't need to sign up via Facebook. They're just pushing that as the default option as they will post updates on the walls of those who do link a Facebook account as a marketing ploy.




I am already really irritated by the facebook updates telling me what my friends watched on netflix. 

If you want to keep your friends, avoid the facebook option,


----------



## theoneill

I'm thinking about purchasing Apple TV. I'm not totally enamoured with the Samsung Smart Hub interface. It's slow and annoying and it seems to have been designed by a UX designer who hates people.


----------



## Squonk

This is interesting : I have Xbox Live Gold membership so I ran Netflix though this. The picture quality is a lot better than what I'm getting when I stream direct to my Samsung Smart TV. Also, the interface on the Xbox is much nicer.


----------



## Palerider

Got Apple TV from Santy, amazing, the best little device to come into the house, easy to set up, streams in HD, Netflix just ok but you can also download more recent movies through itunes, internet radio, Youtube etc etc, terrific !


----------



## capall

Can't understand why people are dishing  Netflix , for 6.99 its definitely value.
Unless you are a total movie buff and have already seen everything already and are just interested in new releases.
If you are looking for speciifc material its not good , but if you are happy to browse what they have and find films/documentaries you havent seen before ,its great and also for the Kids stuff.

Apple TV is great if you have an iphone or ipad and you can use airplay to stream to the TV , and from your harddrive if you download movies


----------



## Boyd

Things I dislike about Netflix:

1) Irish version has a terrible selection of movies and series.
2) Its €7.99 per month in the US, which is just over €6. So its more expensive than US at €6.99, with much less content (see point 1).
3) Irish broadband isnt capable of handling Netflix especially in rural areas.
4) You cant store the stuff youve watched, its only a streaming site.
5) It has a really easy signup with facebook that then broadcasts what you watch to everyone you know. The other signup option is harder to spot.
6) Torrents and sites like Warez-bb are free


----------



## GuitarDave

LMAO 




username123 said:


> 1) Irish version has a terrible selection of movies and series.


 
Irish site is improving every day!



username123 said:


> 2) Its €7.99 per month in the US, which is just over €6. So its more expensive than US at €6.99, with much less content (see point 1).


 
Its also £6.00pm in the UK so at €6.99 its not all that bad.



username123 said:


> 3) Irish broadband isnt capable of handling Netflix especially in rural areas.


 
Irish broadband is MORE than capable of handling Netflix...even for slower connections just allow the movie to buffer for a few mins first.



username123 said:


> 4) You cant store the stuff youve watched, its only a streaming site.


 
Its not advertised as anything other than a streaming site.



username123 said:


> 5) It has a really easy signup with facebook that then broadcasts what you watch to everyone you know. The other signup option is harder to spot.


 
You can easily opt for things not to be shared with facebook as when you first start to view the movie/tv show an option appears in the corner of the screen.



username123 said:


> 6) Torrents and sites like Warez-bb are free


 
Although free, they are illegal and Netflix offers a legal alternative to such sites.


----------



## Guest125

Change primary dns to 208.122.23.22  Secondary dns to 208.122.23.23 Watch the us version. Simple.


----------



## SparkRite

caff said:


> Change primary dns to 208.122.23.22  Secondary dns to 208.122.23.23 Watch the us version. Simple.



AFAIK this is only for consoles (PS3, Xbox, WII etc.) and will only work for a week unless you sign up to "Unblock Us" who own the DNS.


----------



## random2011

We have Netflix.signed up last week. Very good quality but selection of movies is not great. It says 1000 of movies but I don't see these. I can a few hundred though. Probably cancel after the free trial unless movies r updated regularly.

Overall a good service but the selection is the key decision motivator


----------



## Kindu

*Better Legal Alternative*



GuitarDave said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish site is improving every day!
> 
> 
> 
> Its also £6.00pm in the UK so at €6.99 its not all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Irish broadband is MORE than capable of handling Netflix...even for slower connections just allow the movie to buffer for a few mins first.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not advertised as anything other than a streaming site.
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily opt for things not to be shared with facebook as when you first start to view the movie/tv show an option appears in the corner of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Although free, they are illegal and Netflix offers a legal alternative to such sites.


Better legal alternative to access Netflix outside U.S. is through any DNS provider. If you will search on net there are many offers but out of those I found unblock and unotelly are the major ones. I tried the 2nd one and its working perfectly fine for me. Just need to change dns setting at laptop/ ps3 / pc and you will get access to popular U.S. channels ( under free trial), I am impressed with it, lets see what you say


----------



## bobby234

I'm living in Ireland. I pay netflix ireland using my UK paypal account and it's only cost me about £5.63 per month


----------



## theoneill

I am very happy using Netflix. IMO e7 per month is more than fair and if you have kids it's great. I also invested in an AppleTV box so now I have iTunes (for premium content) and Netflix (everthing else) in one place. In addition I have it on my phone and iPad. It only works out at e84 per year and when you compare that to paying the TV licence for the RTE suite of channels I think it it's great value.


----------



## foxylady

theoneill said:


> I am very happy using Netflix. IMO e7 per month is more than fair and if you have kids it's great. I also invested in an AppleTV box so now I have iTunes (for premium content) and Netflix (everthing else) in one place. In addition I have it on my phone and iPad. It only works out at e84 per year and when you compare that to paying the TV licence for the RTE suite of channels I think it it's great value.


 

How does the apple tvbox work as I was recently looking at them but not sure what they do


----------



## tallpaul

foxylady said:


> How does the apple tvbox work as I was recently looking at them but not sure what they do


 
What it is primarily for is to connect to the web and then you can stream movies/TV programmes onto your TV. You have to pay for the content you stream as it works from the iTunes store. In the UK, but obviously not here, you can also access the BBC iPlayer which is great for them but no good for us. 

You can also use the device to stream movies, music/photos etc. that you have on your laptop/ipad/ipod/iphone or uploaded to iCloud through the AppleTV to your main TV. You can also use Netflix (again you pay to stream movies) or you can use Youtube or a variety of other channels on the device to play content.


----------



## Boyd

theoneill said:


> It only works out at e84 per year and when you compare that to paying the TV licence for the RTE suite of channels I think it it's great value.



Are you not still supposed to pay TV license as youre watching the streaming movies on your TV?


----------



## theoneill

username123 said:


> Are you not still supposed to pay TV license as youre watching the streaming movies on your TV?



Yes you are and I do (reluctantly as I don't like RTE). Perhaps if you were to subscribe to Netflix and watch it on a very large monitor you would not have to pay the TV license. Though there may be a provision that the monitor must not be able to receive regular TV.

Anyway for what you get I think Netflix is great value.


----------



## Boyd

I wasnt suggesting you didnt pay, just your post indicated there might be a loophole I didnt know about!

Im still very sceptical on Netflix on contents vs price.


----------



## -Gal1

http://www.streampro.tv/beta/

Using Apple TV I stream All the Sky Sports etc for £40 a year (or you can pay by month, 3 months, etc), but the streaming is pretty consistent.


----------



## Delboy

-Gal1 said:


> http://www.streampro.tv/beta/
> 
> Using Apple TV I stream All the Sky Sports etc for £40 a year (or you can pay by month, 3 months, etc), but the streaming is pretty consistent.



is that legal?


----------



## joanmul

-Gal1 said:


> http://www.streampro.tv/beta/
> 
> Using Apple TV I stream All the Sky Sports etc for £40 a year (or you can pay by month, 3 months, etc), but the streaming is pretty consistent.



Are you still getting streampro? We have paid the yearly sub but, in the last month, haven't been able to get it at all. It looks like it's gone completely?


----------

